
So You Think You Know the Second Amendment? (2012) - yskchu
http://www.newyorker.com/news/daily-comment/so-you-think-you-know-the-second-amendment
======
iokevins
From the article, something I had not known: "Before the nineteen-seventies,
the N.R.A. had been devoted mostly to non-political issues, like gun safety."

That seems to fit with the limited number of rural individual gun enthusiasts
I anecdotally know and grew up with (namely, 1980-90's). That is, these
individuals take pride in their involvement with gun safety (via receiving and
displaying awards, community recognition, and so forth), using rifles nearly
exclusively for hunting purposes.

Gun culture represents a spectrum. In my rural area, church pews seemed
predictably empty, come deer hunting season. Our family and friends hunted
with rifles. Out-of-season, we stored them, in a semi-secured gun rack, in the
basement. We did not own handguns. We did not subscribe to gun enthusiast
magazines. That's the extent of gun culture, for me; they were just there and
we used them once or twice, per year.

